#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Гарчен Ринпоче в Израиле.

## Шенпен

https://www.facebook.com/events/1659723187470692/?ti=cl

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2018)

----------

